# New owner queries '93model 654



## 95340 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi all, I`m new hear. My partner and I have imported a Hymer 654 from Germany, with a plan to full-timing from August. Europe is the destination and there is no time restriction, we aim to support ourselves as we go.
The hymer is in good shape, its a '93 model. I have one or two queries though and am hoping I can find out some of the answers here.
1.
I cant figure out how to operate the stabalizers. There is some sort of sprung release mechanism and I cant for the life of me suss it.
2.
Are there any seat covers available, other than the Hymer ones, for the swivel captains chairs.
Also on this point I`ve noticed that many of the Hymers I`ve seen around have what look almost sheepskin like seat cover and the same matching finish on the area between the dashboard and the windscreen. I`m assuming the idea of the rug effect over the dash is to help cut down the engine noise. Can someone tell me if this is the case and if so is it very effective?
3.
Different adapters for the continent. I have an Autogas system for filling up with gas (sorry, refillable tank) and I believe I can fill up with LPG from a garage, but that there are different connectors for UK/France&Italy/rest of Europe. I assume mine will be a rest of Europe one , coming from Germany, so I need adapters for UK and France/Italy. Where can these be purchased? Or am I totally misinformed?
4.
Can a 654 owners manual be purchased in English, I have a German one. Or is there one available online as a PDF document for example? I`ve got a feeling its gonna be a must have!
5.
I have no record (that I can understand) of the cambelt being changed, but have been told that to satisfy the German Tuv (Their MOT) it would of had to have been done at the appropriate stage. Can anyone tell me if this is definately the case?
Its done around 135000km (84000miles approx), and I have previous tuv certificates. Its a bit scary to be wondering about this, but worth checking this line through as I`m sure its gonna be an expensive job to have done.
Oops, I hope I have`nt overdone it thats 5 queries in one post.
I have a question on a conversion issue but I`ll make that a seperate post.
Cheers for now, and thanks for any help you can offer.
Martin.


----------



## 95340 (Jun 4, 2005)

Err. . . cough. . . err. . . please :help:


----------



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

Sorry, I'm not a techy, but I wouldn't like you to feel ignored. Before the crash there was a chap living in Holland who was a wizz on all things German - Gerhard/Boff? I don't know if he is still around.
If you don't hear anything you could perhaps try another post under German MOT or something like that.
Good luck.
Andrea.


----------



## 95340 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey thanks, please dont think I was taking the hump, just trying to get my query a little more attention. I`ve sussed the cambelt one but am still stuck on the others.
Martin.


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

I believe that Hymer (www.hymer.de) have provided English manuals on request in the past.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

The stabilisers - You pull them out , towards the centre of the van, you may have to wiggle them about a bit, if there's muck in there. If they are very stuck, use a peice of wood 1"x 1" would do, and tap away at the leg part that shows through in the middle of the bracket that attaches to the vehicle, This can clearly be seen looking straight at the bracket from the side of the van. 

When you have the leg down, it should slant towards you. Push down on the locking collar just above the base of the leg with one hand, while pulling down on the leg base plate with the other hand. 

If they haven't been used they will be full of dust and muck, but a quick operation of them a few times soon gets them going again. 

Don't drive off with em down  

Off for a cuppa - then i'll look at the other questions. 

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

q2 - dunno about this one - i did have an engine blanket on my old MH, if you search the forums for sound proofing or similar, there was a thread on the companies that do it. 

Seat covers - they are a bit hard to fit because of the arms, but a friend of mine managed it ok, by cutting holes in the side of the covers. 

q3 . Suggest you do another post "gas adaptors for refillable tank" or similar, and then the non hymer owners will look. 

q4 - Never heard about the german regs, but if you have a trusted garage, they can tell you if it needs a cambelt or not. I recently had the full monty service done on mine, as its 1996, done 100000k, and even if the fiat change mileage is higher than that, it seemed like a good idea to be safe rather than sorry. The garage also picked a few little things that were put right, and i'm a lot happier now. 

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Missed one

As BC544 said - www.hymer.de

go to the Hymer web site and email them to request an english manual, giving your hymer serial number, and name and address. I got one in the post a week later.

Dave


----------



## 95340 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey thanks. 
I emailed Hymer.de and the next morning they`d sent me one asking my address so they could post one for free.
Thanks Dave for your help, I`ve found out where to get my gas connectors from, I just need to send a photo of the one on the m/home. Hambiltons of Preston can supply them or Leisure Gas Services at [email protected]
The seat covers, well umph. . . I want the armrests covered, I`m a smoker and they could easily be the first to suffer  . I think I`ll check out lorry seat covers see if theres any joy here. I`ll put a post up if I get anywhere.
The Hymer is in storage for a couple of months so I have`nt tried your advice on the stabilizers, I`ll be out to it in the next week or two though and hopefully I`ll manage.
All the best. Martin


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Martin

Thats good, hope you enjoy your Hymer as much as we do.

Regards

Dave


----------

